# What is the difference



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok guys I keep reading these class rating on LED and strobe lights what is the difference between a class I and class II led, and a class I and class II strobe. Is one better, is one brighter, I am confused please help


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

I believe the classes refer to Society of Automotive Engineers (SAE) standards. There was a J1318 which was about "gaseous discharge" (strobe) lights, and that has now been superseded by J595 and J845.
Anyway, I think a Class 1 is a light they rate good enough for use on an emergency response vehicle, and Class 2 is a "plain old" warning light, for stationary or slow-moving vehicles, wide loads, etc. Class 3 are lights for identification only.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

These Classes apply to lights visible 360 degrees and Class 1 is the best. Class 2 is little less bright.


----------



## Tri-State PSE (Jan 22, 2012)

An easy way to understand the differences is: Class 1 lights are the Brightest available, these lights should clearly state "Class 1" on the package or in the product description. These lights are commonly required for vehicles operating on public streets or highways (atleast here in Ohio). It has now become a law in Ohio that any vehicle providing a service or doing work on a public street or highway in Ohio, is required to have Class 1 lights on their vehicle. Class 2 lights are lesser quality, not as bright and cheaper. Class 3 lights are what you will find in Auto Zone, Wal-Mart, etc..(throw-aways)
The whole idea of emergency lighting is for safety, ...yours and those around you.


----------

